# Annoying barking when I'm home



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

We have been in our apartment for a little over a month now, and the barking has toned down a lot so far. We came from living in the country where he only barked at the coyotes and raccoons to being in a place where there are 11 other apartments in this building and of course city noises. He used to bark at every little thing when we first moved in, but now its just a quick low bark or 2 when he hears things like people slamming doors, children yelling in the hallway, or other dogs barking outside. Sometimes its just a low growl too, but like I said at most its just up to 3 barks at a time and this happens a few times an hour. But, I've noticed that he seems to only do it when I'm here as no one has mentioned anything to me about him doing any barking when I'm gone at class in the mornings. He used to listen to the Quiet command well, but he will just look at me when I say it then let out another low 'woof' and then stop. Smart aleck 
So I'm just wondering what I should be doing differently or if this will just take some more time for him to get used to being in a city. I don't mind when he barks when someone knocks as this lets me know someone is here but the other ones are getting annoying when I'm trying to study. Also, when I go to bed, he is shut in my room with me and strangely enough he is completely quiet all night usually. At least this is a plus! Thanks for all your help in advance


----------

